# Chek Mate Archery



## Archerbuddy (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Folks.

This is my first attempt at eitheposting or responding to a threead. I've been a member for a couple of years but my computer skills are next to nil!!

I'm a great fan of Chek Mate bows...I'm the proud owner of 8 Chek Mate longbows and recurves. I guess that qualifies me as a Chek Mate groupie. In my humble opinion, Chek Mate bows are easily the best bow on the market for the price or any price range for that matter.

Does anyone know what's happened to Chek Mate? I know that Mark bought the operation from Larry and moved it to Vancouver Island. I've ordered a new long bow through our local dealer over a year ago and neither the dealer or myself can raise a responce from Mark. The dealer used to buy a lot of Chek Mate bows for his archery classes but he hasn't been able to buy any new stock from Chek Mate either. 

Could anyone advise if Chek Mate is still up and running.

Cheers....Ken


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

its like they fell off the face of the earth no response and a dealer friend of mine has given up on him as orders not filled or responded to .. too bad as I am a avid check mate owner as well currently looking for a td2 in 40-45lbs if anybody knows of one thanks...


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

The Archers nook has 2 or 3 but I don't know the draw weight.


----------

